# Automatically switch between pattern and slide to unlock?



## pchoi94 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi all,

Does anyone know if there is a way to automatically switch between pattern and slide to unlock based on location? I know there are automation apps out there, such as tasker and setting profiles. I tried the LITE version of setting profiles and it does have an option to disable the lock screen completely, but not to switch between pattern and slide lock screens. I'd like to have a slide to unlock while at home, but have it change to a more secure pattern unlock when I leave home.

My guess is that this would be difficult because whenever you manually change between slide to unlock and pattern it asks you for your pattern, i.e. it doesn't seem to store your pattern if you ever disable it. I haven't tried tasker because it doesn't have a free demo version, but I would assume that if tasker (or another automation app) does have this ability, it would have to somehow store your pattern so that it can re-implement it, making it possibly insecure?

I'm not sure if there is a custom ROM that will do this. I'm currently running 4.0.4 plain vanilla rooted and unlocked on Verizon LTE Gnex.

Thanks!


----------



## pchoi94 (Sep 19, 2011)

In case anyone else was wondering about this, I found a way to do this:

You can make this work using tasker (paid app) in combination with an app called secure settings in the market (free). you need busybox installed, it will check. works perfectly, i have tasker automatically switch pattern lock off when i'm at home (based on cell towers) and automatically turn it back on when i leave home!


----------

